

Blackberry to stop selling phones in Japan due to cost - GigabyteCoin
http://www.engadget.com/2013/02/07/nikkei-blackberry-to-stop-selling-phones-in-japan-no-longer-ab/

======
GigabyteCoin
Wouldn't it cost a few hundred thousand dollars at most to translate an OS?

Blackberry must really be counting their pennies right now... either that, or
they know that the specs on the z10 wouldn't hold up in the Japanese market.

